

The mutant daisies of Fukushima - imperio59
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/fukushima-mutant-daisies-go-viral-after-deformed-flowers-spotted-crash-site-1511845

======
gus_massa
They are probably not "mutant" flowers, but "deformed" flowers. Do the
offspring have the new shape?For example from
[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=mutant+flowers](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=mutant+flowers)

The flowers in the florist shop are filtered and you only see the good locking
flowers.

First image: [https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Flower-
Mutant-1145.j...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Flower-
Mutant-1145.jpg)

> _Flower head with a mutated floret cluster (unknown species). (North Texas)
> [...] 12 April 2009_

Second image:
[http://www.enchantedtree.com/flowers.html](http://www.enchantedtree.com/flowers.html)
(near the middle of the page)

The image doesn't have a clear caption, but it's probably from Virginia in the
summer 2004.

